# Problem in developing



## mimstrel (Aug 30, 2018)

I recently got a new-to-me old Hawk-Eye Model B folding camera.  looks like it is in really great shape, shutter works (could be a little fast or slow, but definitely opens and closes when I press the shutter), aperture adjusts properly, etc. I got some adapters so I can use 120 film and put in a test roll.

I know I messed up the test roll.  the film started slipping and wouldn't progress, so I opened up the camera.  The front end of the roll should be 100% over-exposed.  It was exposed to direct sunlight (well, it was cloudy.  But still).  I was 80% sure that the entire roll was going to be completely exposed. Instead, the first 2/3 of the roll appear completely un-exposed, with what appears to be light-leaks around the edges.  The last third is highly fogged and over-exposed, up to where I still have the tape that attached the end to the paper backing.  Thoroughly confused as to what went wrong?  I did a couple of things different from what I have been doing with 35mm:

1) I did a pre-rinse, which rinsed off a blueish-greenish color when I dumped it out.  I have always skipped this step with 35mm because when I learned to develop 35mm as a kid, we didn't do it, but when I looked up the process to check and make sure I'm doing 120 correctly, it said that a pre-rinse can help prevent bubbles forming on the film.  From what I have read, the color getting washed off is normal.

2) I used an actual stop-bath instead of just a water rinse.  

3) I used wetting agent at full strength instead of half-dilution, because I recently got some new solution.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2018)

What went wrong?

" the film started slipping and wouldn't progress, so I opened up the camera."

That's probably the most basic error.

It's difficult to know what the issues were without seeing either the negatives, or a contact sheet of them.

Are there images, of things, or people, on the film? You said it appears complete un-exposed? That makes me wonder if the film was actually threaded onto the take-up spool? I mean..it's either ON the spool and threaded right, or it's NOT. There will not likely be "slipping".

It's very difficult to diagnose problems like this without knowing the shooter and without actually SEEING the film, or scans of the film, or a contact proof of the roll...


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 31, 2018)

I don't think there was a problem in development. I have never bothered to prewash, I always use the very small amount of Stop in the wash after development, and finally I used the Kodak Photo-Flo 200 (200 parts water to 1 part Photo-flo) at the end of the final wash after fixing.

I agree with Derrell that the main point is not to open a film camera in daylight. I've saved many a roll of film by opening the camera in the dark.


----------

